# Soapy business



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

So. . . 

My friend and I have decided to venture in the world of online retail and open our own soap and candle shop. Turns out we are totally clueless. Can someone walk me through the basic steps of what I need to do, who I need to hire, etc? Please? 

Ok, here's what I know/have done so far:

We already picked out a domain name and registered it. We already have a logo designed.  We already have rediculous amounts of soap ready to sell. 

I think that's pretty much the extent of it.  

Help! What do i do next?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck with your business. I wish I could offer you some advice, but I'm not familiar with the process either


----------



## Panda (Dec 7, 2006)

You'll need to find a company to host your site. You can do that at places like yahoo, godaddy.com, hostgator.com, etc.

You'll probably want to find a designer to help you create your site and set up your shopping cart. There are programs that can help you set up a template site, but having the advice of a professional might be a good idea since you are new to this.

You'll probably want to learn some basic html so you can edit your site and make little changes yourself. You can find tutorials online or can take a class at a community college.


----------



## contessa (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you still need help? I know lots about business ownership and opening an online busines =o)


----------



## apple (Feb 28, 2007)

I could use a couple pointers


----------

